# I cant run Java programs in JCreator



## leeroyMarv (Jun 6, 2006)

Whenever I compile the project the output comes up with:
--------------------Configuration: <Default>--------------------
Error : Invalid path, \bin\java.exe -classpath "D:\Program Files" HelloWorldSwing 

Process completed.

And the file wont execute at all, am i missing a file or the compiler or something? And what does the above text refer to?


----------



## leeroyMarv (Jun 7, 2006)

I now have the java compiler and the program is still displaying the same message


----------



## SFR (Jun 7, 2006)

If you were to take a look at the folder C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin (jre1.5.0_06 is the latest version I have, you might have a more recent or older version..) at any rate, take a look and make sure the Java.exe is there. If not, you probably need to re-install your Java SE (Java Standard Edition..)


----------



## suki243 (Jun 8, 2006)

Well, when I have that error I have to reassign where the JDK Profile is, in this case, go to configure- options- JDK Profiles-C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.5.0_04. When you do this it should compile and run. 
If it still doesn't work use this website, it's my school's but it should work. http://teachers.yourhomework.com/jackson/downloads.doc


----------



## leeroyMarv (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for that suki243, it worked, i did that and changed it to the correct path. For some reason it was defaultly wrong. But anyway the file can compile and execute now.


----------

